# Personal Income tax rates in Singapore???



## alexleku

income rates in Singapore???


----------



## simonsays

www.iras.gov.sg has a calculator ..


----------



## Patch66

I heard first year in Singapore you pay no tax, correct ?


----------



## beppi

Not correct!

You work less than 60 days in the first calendar year: No tax.
You work between 60 and 183 days in the calendar year: 15% flat tax.
You work above 183 days: Graduated tax rate as per the link above.


----------



## simonsays

and even if you work less than 60 days, IRAS may still charge you at 15% and then rebate you the next year .. yes, see that .. 

So, be prepared ..


----------



## beppi

You meant less than 183 days - the 60 days limit is fixed.


----------



## auratravel

What type of visa allows this work?


----------



## beppi

Work Permit (WP), S-Pass, Employment Pass (EP), Personalised Employment Pass (PEP), Training Work Permit, Training Employment Pass (TEP), Work Holiday Programme (WHP), Miscellaneous Work Pass, Work Permit (Performing Artiste), Dependent Pass (DP) or Long term Visit Pass Plus (LTVP+) with Letter of Consent (LoC), Student Pass (SP - only at some schools and only part-time work allowed)


----------



## simonsays

beppi said:


> You meant less than 183 days - the 60 days limit is fixed.


*beppi*: "You work less than 60 days in the first calendar year: No tax." -> I know enough and more who have been asked to pay 15% for less than 60 days, and were refunded in a way, in the next years assessment as 'tax paid in advance' and subtracted in the next years' amount .. and many who didn't have to pay for the less than 60 day of work.

*auratravel*: do read up at Ministry of Manpower Singapore for the various passes in Singapore, in detail.


----------



## Stone63

*Singapore Tax Increase 2014*

Hi Everyone

I am about to leave Singapore and relocate.
IRAS wants people topay all taxes before they allow you to leave the country

My company paid my rent and I discovered on my tax bill , that the rent is now considered as an income just like my salary and is added to my yearly revenue in full to calculate my tax bill. Before January 1st 2014 just 10% were considered 

I had the bitter surprise to have to pay about 2.5 times more taxes than the previous year.

My salary being slightly more than my rent the impact is enormous


----------



## simonsays

Stone63 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am about to leave Singapore and relocate.
> IRAS wants people topay all taxes before they allow you to leave the country
> 
> My company paid my rent and I discovered on my tax bill , that the rent is now considered as an income just like my salary and is added to my yearly revenue in full to calculate my tax bill. Before January 1st 2014 just 10% were considered
> 
> I had the bitter surprise to have to pay about 2.5 times more taxes than the previous year.
> 
> My salary being slightly more than my rent the impact is enormous


There is a note in IRAS page about tax rates and calculation,

Rent and benefits are not excluded unless your employer paid the rent directly under their account

As for settling tax before leaving that's a rule in place for long time, and many employers hold back the last month pay till you settle tax due, or the employer is liable

Nothing new again!!!


----------



## Stone63

I am afraid the issue is precisely that when rent are paid by companies directly, there are considered as a direct income from January 1st 2014 onwards and fully taxable. 
Google "Singapore tax alert accommodation "and you will find KPMG report detailing this.


----------



## BBCWatcher

This tax change happens to be one of the measures the Singapore government has taken to try to cool Singapore's real estate bubble.


----------

